# NEIHS (formally known as NERRK) Durham October Show



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

After last years succesful show at East Durham and Houghall Community College we are holding the second annual show to be held October 28th 2012.

For anybody that didn't attend the show, held under the NERRK banner in 2011, this show was a great chance for breeders and keepers alike to have their animals judged in a Crufts style show. Anybody from a keeper of one pet reptile (or amphibian, spider or invert) to a breeder wanting to show case their breeding success had a great day out last year and ended up with the kudos of an award from the IHS - something of particular interest to the breeders out there! Just imagine being able to claim that your resulting hathclings are from winning stock at the NEIHS show!

Also, like last year we intend to have a great selection of stalls and other exhibits - although it has to be made clear that NO animals will be for sale throughout the duration of the day at the event. We can confirm that Reptile Room with Prehistoric Pets (show case of a huge array of rare and beautiful Reticulated Pythons), Coast to Coast Exotics, Naturally Wild (with their now famous exhibition of venomous species), Blaydon Exotics, and Reptile Hotel are all to attend. There are others to be fully finalised and one or two booked selling various decorative items (and their names escape right now, sorry!). Again, to stress, no animals are allowed to be sold, in any shape or form on the day.

The doors open at 10am for visitors and also for registration of anyone wanting to have their animals judged. There will be classes for all popular species - any species of reptile, amphibian and invert will be catered for. Judging will commence at 11am.

There is catering on-site.

Admission will be £2 for non-IHS members and £1 for members. The entrance fee includes entry for one animal to be judged. Its will be 50p per animal entered after this first inclusive one.

*East Durham College*
*Houghall Campus*
Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG



Further info call Coast to Coast Exotics on 01325 283756


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

This sounds like a good day out for folks near you Kev.... hope it goes well... J :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

We will be present giving away an amazing prize worth £250, and as always we will have plenty of freebies at hand too and a few rare and wonderful reptiles for you all to hold! Make sure you come and say hello!

The Reptile Hotel


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Lots of interest for the day, should be a busy one! Lets hope the weather forecast is wrong though :gasp:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

For those travelling from out of the area, and perhaps want to make a weekend of it, the Durham Food Festival is also on - 27th and 28th October! The college is about 2 miles away from the city centre!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking at the various Facebook pages, and the feedback from customers throughout the North East at the various shops that will be attending, its going to be a busy day! See you Sunday!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump for today!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everybody that attended the show yesterday! We had plenty of entries for judging, it seems like that this year people have realised what the show is about! 

We had lots of positive comments about the trade stands and exhibitions, and in particular the improved catering - we would like to thank all those involved in making the show more enjoyable than last year including trade stands, exhibitors, judges, caterers, other volunteers and of course the college itself - without which there very reasonable hire costs we would not be able to hold the show!

More details to be announced for 2013!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

v-max said:


> I just wanted to thank everybody that attended the show yesterday! We had plenty of entries for judging, it seems like that this year people have realised what the show is about!
> 
> We had lots of positive comments about the trade stands and exhibitions, and in particular the improved catering - we would like to thank all those involved in making the show more enjoyable than last year including trade stands, exhibitors, judges, caterers, other volunteers and of course the college itself - without which there very reasonable hire costs we would not be able to hold the show!
> 
> More details to be announced for 2013!


An excellent day indeed and already looking forward to next years show , also met loads of like minded people , all in all a really tip top day :no1:


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a brilliant day out and really enjoyed judging at the show - if you want me to judge again next year give me a shout :2thumb:


----------

